# New Suri alpaca & Llama cria



## esSJay (Apr 13, 2009)

They are all so cute! I love reading about these guys. I have a few questions for you, as we don't have many of these guys around here! Is there a difference between an alpaca and a llama? Is a Suri a certain type of alpaca, and is cria the name for babies?


----------



## LOVEisGOLDEN (Jan 4, 2008)

thank you! 

yes, "cria" is the term used for baby lamas. Llama spelled with 2 "L's" is the breed, Lama with 1 "L" is the family, including: Llamas, alpacas, vicuñas, guanacos & camels.

Llamas are much larger cousins to the alpaca. standard llamas weigh around 300 pounds & stand 6 foot at the head. Alpacas are ~150 pounds & 4 foot at the head. 

typical llamas can sell anywhere from $500-$3000 plus. typical alpacas sell from $3000-$20,000 plus ($50,000 isn't uncommon at all).

Llamas produce roughly 2 pounds of fiber each year. it can be sold for $3-$5 per ounce. Alpacas produce 5-8 pounds of fiber per year, selling at $7-$15 per ounce.

Llamas tend to be more friendly and easy going than alpacas, as they have been domesticated longer and are working pack animals for humans. of course, there are exceptions to this! Dynamite being one. he is very laid back & loves to be around people. He came home in the back of the van yesterday & enjoyed the ride & the air conditioning!

there are 2 types of alpacas. Suri-who's fiber hangs in twisted locks, & huacaya-who has a lofty crimped fiber, giving them the teddy bear look.

if you ever get the chance to visit a lama farm (they are Everywhere, search the net & give the breeder a call, most are very welcoming to visitors) you should. they each have such unique personalities & all are complete show offs. they know that they are beautiful & will preen when someone new shows up with a camera!


----------



## spruce (Mar 13, 2008)

my friends just had their very lst alpaca cria - 2 more coming. Can't wait to visit next month. They are goofy critters! i got a big crush on Rocket Man when I was there a few months ago. They did their lst 2 shows this spring & Santana got a 4th in each - proud owners!

They have the "teddy bear" alpacas, so I didn't know about the other kind....now I can ask a semi-intelligent questions!! 

got any other good questions I can inject in conversations so I sound "very knowlegeable"?

How are alpacas with dogs???? Bridger just looked & no one got excited


----------



## cubbysan (Mar 13, 2007)

My dream was to raise huacaya alpacas. That was part of the plan when we moved to our new house, but the prices are just too steep. One farm I visited had three over 100k each! Even the lower priced ones 3k to 20k, seemed kind of hard to break even monetarily, at least in this economy.

I just love their personality. Maybe one day in the future, or I'll get some "pet alpacas" for pasture ornaments.

Thanks for sharing!!!


----------



## Lilliam (Apr 28, 2010)

Soooooooooooooo cute!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
There is an alpaca farm in MD on rte 214 headed from DC to Annapolis. I always want to stop there when we go to visit my inlaws. But we're always running late...
I was in Macchu Picchu in '77 and there were some Indians with llamas. There were also some in Cochabamba, in Bolivia. I also bought a poncho from alpaca wool, it was incredibly soft. Unfortunately, I was an idiot and I washed it. It shrank, doll size. Hated myself...


----------



## esSJay (Apr 13, 2009)

Cool! Thanks for all that info - they are such neat look animals! I think there is a lama farm in the town north of us near my old high school, I'll have to stop in sometime


----------

